# I learned something today



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which certainly is not a rarity by any means considering what seems to be my mental capacity it's a wonder I don't walk around in awe of the things I saw ten minutes ago. OK enough of my lack of smarts, here is what I learned... I always set the cross hairs on a scope when I change from one rifle to another to center, I crank it all the way right to alll the way left and count the clicks and go back half way and do the same with the elevation time consuming and a pain in the arse. Here is the easy way to do it(although I'm sure that all you brainiacs already know it). When your scope is off the rifle hold the objective lense against a mirror and look into it, you should see two sets of cross hairs or circles for those of you who like donunts LOL(you know who you are). Just turn your turrets until you only see one set of hairs, or donuts and you are centered on your adjustments. You could actually do this on the rifle with a small mirror (your wifes compact).


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer there YD. I am partial to apple fritters come to think about.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And here I thought my IQ was high.

BD, I am with you...I like fritters too. Time to run down and buy a few.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You explained it perfectly, DON! That's how they reset scopes to factory at the Leupold warranty center. Used it on a couple of scopes just a few months ago and it worked beautifully.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks ebbs I don't know how that tidbit of information escaped my glue trap of a mind all these years.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang you guys is smart!! I never heard that before. I am assuming you see 2 sets of crosshairs cause the parallel universe you is doing the same thing?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got it, but apparently the alternate universe is doing the same thing behind me. I keep jerking my head off the scope trying to see in the mirror behind me real quick but he( the alternate me, or am I the alternate HMMM) is too fast for me.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to have to try this, thanks for the info----whichever alternate you, you are, or you aren't. catch you in the mirror catching me catching you catching me.........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...but what is the purpose or need in doing this..?? It is not like you are retunning the scope ?? correct ?

When I have the scope locked down I adjust the scope to where the bullet is hitting.

Again, perhaps I am little off center ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When switching from one rifle to another before you bore sight it, start at the middle. You may find that you have adjustment in your mounts.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh ok, just like you stated in the beginning. Call me anything you like...just not late for dinner


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks YD I was a counter too---Great post Thanks*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*It works Great Thanks Again YD I'm going to spread the word on this one*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wuh-huh, I learned too! Makes the saying keep it simple uh...simple! Thx for sharing, will be doing it on my N.C.S will make a repost confirming this versus mechanical devices such as boresighters etcc... as to if this puts rounds accurately enough on paper to nullify the boresighting devices. That is of course if the base was dead on and the rings were the same ---of course.


----------

